# Looking for wood chips



## crankin (Jul 4, 2008)

Can someone recommend me a place to buy good quality wood chips? My local stores do not have them so I need to buy online.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 4, 2008)

Try Weber.com.


----------



## hambone1955 (Jul 29, 2008)

*wood chips*

I use to give my next door neighbors Daughter a box of seasoned mesquite wood . I would split the wood into small sticks 10-12 inches long and 1/2 inch wide. She would take them back to Colorado and she and her husband would use them in their smoker.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 29, 2008)

Crankin, have you tried Lowes or Home Depot? I think even Walmart has them.

If not, Google "smoker chips".


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

This should satisfy SmokinWoodChips.com
AC


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are looking to use these in a smoker or when you grill I would highly recommend "chunks" instead of chips.  Chips just don't give off enough smoke or flavor.  I buy mine at Lowe's.


----------



## Wart (Jul 29, 2008)

Wally World carries chips and chunk Hickory and Mesquite.

I suggest getting chunks. Chunk can be made into chips, Chips are chips.

Luckily I have wooded lots abutting the property. I have access to apple, oak, walnut and sassafras. Some times I burn it whole and other tiles I make it into chunk and use it with lump.

Good stuff.

Anyhow, you should be able to get your basic woods from Walmart, lowes, and so on. But hurry, they stop bringing it in around the end of June, or so it seems.


----------



## Grillncook (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on your location, and what stores you have access to, wood chips are generally available at stores like Williams-Sonoma, Sur La Table, and other shops of that nature. They are a seasonal product and most of the stores are closing them out now. I, like others don't really care for the chips, chunks generate more smoke with less work.

Finding wood to smoke with requires resourcefulness. The common woods like hickory, mesquite, and sometimes pecan can be found at Wally World. In Texas, smoking chunks are pretty much available year round. I've found that you need to be tree aware to get chunks of other woods. Know what types of trees are in your area, and keep your ears to the ground to see if anyone is having one taken down. It's easy to get wood if it's on the ground. I have a neighbor whose maple tree blew down a week ago, she hired a crew to come out and remove it. I got a cord of maple for next years smoking and as a bonus, she also had a hickory taken down and I got a cord of hickory as well. Cost to me, nothing except a six pack for the workers, who carried the wood to my house and stacked it for me. In the past I've gotten apple, pecan, oak, pear, peach, walnut just by asking for it  when trees come down. If you get to know the tree people in your area, you can get a heads up as to what their jobs are and what kind of wood is available. Usually you can get a few logs just by asking for it, the more you take is less for them to haul away and they are usually more than happy to let you have it.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

We've found quite a good selection at WalMart... apple, cherry, mesquite... a few others. 
We also have a bazillion oak trees and tried it with what we had here... turned out pretty well, but I wouldn't use it for every meat..... I forgot what we used it with..... beef I do believe. 
Free oak smokin' wood, come n get it..... PLEASE!!! 
You can have a whole tree.


----------



## jkath (Jul 30, 2008)

I buy ours at Barbeques Galore. They have a wide range, but my favorite is Jack Daniels. It's made from chunks of the oat barrels that they age the Jack in. 
mmmmmmmmmmmmm
http://www.bbqgalore.com/


----------

